
Responsive Threaded/Nested – Tree Comments – Freebie - uloga
http://codepen.io/decorator/pen/qZJKyB
======
nedzada
Looks great, can you make this a github repo.

~~~
uloga
it's to small for github. just copy and paste or fork it on codepen.

